# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Не открываются сайты

## decay13

Люди, ктто нить знает в чем дело! Есть интернет,ну все отлично работает, в файерволе стоит политика все пропускать,в раузере тоже все разрешено, но сайты rbc.ru и opennet.ru просто не хотят открываться! Схотил к другу, у него эти сайты просто летают! Как вы думаете в чем может быть затык?

----------


## DanilinVA

> Схотил к другу, у него эти сайты просто летают! Как вы думаете в чем может быть затык?


Браузеры одинаковые?

----------


## decay13

Да, браузеры одинаковые!!!

----------


## DanilinVA

> Да, браузеры одинаковые!!!


Тады не знаю, у меня на них Опера тормозит сильно хотя на EI все ок! Смотри настройки всего заново включая брандмауэр виндовс и т.д.

----------


## Habahaba2007

> Люди, ктто нить знает в чем дело! Есть интернет,ну все отлично работает, в файерволе стоит политика все пропускать,в раузере тоже все разрешено, но сайты rbc.ru и opennet.ru просто не хотят открываться! Схотил к другу, у него эти сайты просто летают! Как вы думаете в чем может быть затык?


В IE  зайди Севис-свойства- закладка безопасность - надежные узлы - узлы, добавь туда адрес сайта должно помочь...

----------


## Botanig

> В IE  зайди Севис-свойства- закладка безопасность - надежные узлы - узлы, добавь туда адрес сайта должно помочь...


В фаере ещё добавь!

----------


## Cygnus

ну и че получилось в итоге ... И
не увидел СщаТЬя И

----------


## yura2603

у тебя какой стоит Internet Explorer 7 или 6 
попробуй сбросить настройки по умолчанию, на Internet Explorer перезагрузись и пробуй, если не поможет поставь как домашняя страница, внеси в доверенные сайты,  обнови Internet Explorer 7 , короче что ты вообще делал напиши подробно,  к стати пингование делал, И?
1. проверь пингуются ли у тебя сайты?
(в командной строке набери ping www.yandex.ru)
2. если с пингами всё в порядке, выполни команду netsh winsock reset и перезагрузи компьютер
вот тут почитай http://www.whatis.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11399

----------


## valmont

Та же проблема на одном компе из 60, чищу куки и временные файлы, открываются сайты, закрыл IE, снова открыл, сайты не грузятся.
Сломал голову уже.



> http://www.whatis.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=11399


Не работает !!!

----------


## Elfgale

> Та же проблема на одном компе из 60, чищу куки и временные файлы, открываются сайты, закрыл IE, снова открыл, сайты не грузятся.
> Сломал голову уже.
> 
> Не работает !!!



Файл Hosts смотрел, чистил? Там должен быть прописан только localhost, все остальное лишнее и может блочить.

----------


## mastazee

у Меня Дом.ру и такая трабла встречалась=)...
На эти сайты заходит. Пропиши руками Стандартный Порт 80.
Если не помогло всё выше описанное, то провайдер дас вата.

ЗЫ: rbc.ru:80 и opennet.ru:80

----------


## NewHorek

Попробуйте утилиту HOST_REESTR.

----------

